# 15.8.09 IBC Party am Birkensee = Sex on the Beach



## orchknurz (9. August 2009)

IBC Party am Birkensee:
Samstag 15.8. ab 22:00
Holz fürs Feuer werde ich besorgen (trotzdem sollte jeder nach bedarf Grill,Fleisch etc. mitbringen... 
Zelten ist Verboten aber mit Schlafsack gibts keinen ärger...
Bitte fahrt nicht mit den Autos zum See sondern lauft die 500meter und nehmt den MÜLL bitte wieder mit.
ESSEN + GETRÄNKE sollte jeder für sich mitbringen...
PA Anlage oder laute Musik wird es nicht geben

die badehose für den nächsten morgen nicht vergessen

Gruß Flo


----------



## orchknurz (11. August 2009)

ich hoffe es wird warm und trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (12. August 2009)

Holz ist heute angekommen und wetter.de sagt nur gutes fürs wochenende
bis jetzt sind wir ca 8 leutchen -- ich hoffe es kommen viele aus dem IBC, sieht ja noch nicht danach aus...
Didi+Nils+Heiko ??? ich rechne mit euch


----------



## Didi123 (12. August 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Holz ist heute angekommen und wetter.de sagt nur gutes fürs wochenende
> bis jetzt sind wir ca 8 leutchen -- ich hoffe es kommen viele aus dem IBC, sieht ja noch nicht danach aus...
> Didi+Nils+Heiko ??? ich rechne mit euch



schade, hab gestern schon ne einladung für ne open air party bekommen, 
aber wenn das wetter am WE mitspielt werde ich wohl ohnehin hier die trails unsicher machen: http://preview.tinyurl.com/lle5o8


----------



## WürfelRadler (15. August 2009)

Viel Spass für Euch heute abend, das Wetter passt ja.
Ich trinke meinen Rotwein auf der heimatlichen Terrasse.


Wie siehts Donnerstag mit Tiergarten-Runde aus?


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. August 2009)

schee wars  Bilder gibts auf Anfrage per Mail.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Conyo (16. August 2009)

ja, schee wars. auch wenn ich nicht allzu lange dabei war.

Donnerstag dürfte wieder klappen


----------



## orchknurz (17. August 2009)

Ja Schee nur zur schlafen bin ich nicht gekommen... 1,5km weiter in der Sandgrube war ne Techno-Party ab 7:00 haben die ordentlich aufgedreht


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. August 2009)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Ja Schee nur zur schlafen bin ich nicht gekommen... 1,5km weiter in der Sandgrube war ne Techno-Party ab 7:00 haben die ordentlich aufgedreht



Ah, ok, ich hab mich schon gewundert, wie viele Autos an der Straße nach Schwaig stehen.

MfG
Stefan


----------

